
The Soviet Union's Scientific Marvels Came from Prisons - azuajef
https://www.theatlantic.com/science/archive/2017/05/soviet-science-stalin/525576/?single_page=true
======
Boothroid
With those with ad blockers:
[http://archive.is/MWKkV](http://archive.is/MWKkV)

Am I the only one that doesn't like Q&A format?

